# Have you found that Marshall yet



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Have owned several. Ended up selling them all. The only one I prolly should have kept was the JMP1 and that was not really an amp but the others did not do it for me. I would like to try the YJM model. But I am starting to wonder how Marshall got so popular


----------



## seadonkey (Feb 9, 2008)

I found it last Friday when my YJM100 arrived.


----------



## seadonkey (Feb 9, 2008)

Seriously though, what kind of tone are you looking for? I'm assuming you liked the versatility of the JMP1.


----------



## seadonkey (Feb 9, 2008)

Double post.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

I had a great JCM800 Combo that unfortunately I let go many years ago. A very simple rock machine. My AC 30 fills the void now. I'm just too old for a YJM. If I was 30 years younger that beast would be mine.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Yup. It's not a real Marshall though. It's a Metro Amp JTM-45 modded by Dave Freidman. 











I've only ever owned one real Marshall. A 1987 reissue. It was very good too, but they are always too loud for my home use. The Komet 60 is sorta like the best Marshall I've ever heard too, but too loud without an attenuator. Same with the Express clone I have. The Freidman has a great master volume so it works perfectly for me.


Here is a way old pic from a Marshall amp shootout we did in Calgary.

Nothing sounds like a real block logo JTM.


----------



## Shark (Jun 10, 2010)

I had a JCM2000 half stack that was actually pretty decent. The cleans were a bit dull, but the gainy stuff was great. Gary Moore was using that amp model for a while, so they can't have been all that bad.

My favourite Marshall sound so far has come from a Trace Elliot Speed Twin - one of the original ones, before the company was bought out. I miss that amp.


----------



## seadonkey (Feb 9, 2008)

Does your freedman have any additional gain stages? I hear good things about his work.Some nice Marshalls in Calgary!


Sneaky said:


> Yup. It's not a real Marshall though. It's a Metro Amp JTM-45 modded by Dave Freidman.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Mark P said:


> I had a JCM2000 half stack that was actually pretty decent. The cleans were a bit dull, but the gainy stuff was great. Gary Moore was using that amp model for a while, so they can't have been all that bad.
> 
> My favourite Marshall sound so far has come from a Trace Elliot Speed Twin - one of the original ones, before the company was bought out. I miss that amp.


Interesting that you say "Marshall sound"


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

Lots of 18 watt fans say this is the definitive "Marshall Sound". It works for me but I like an extra gain stage in there. With a master I think it would be reasonable enough to play at home without eviction notices from your significant other. 

http://www.electroglideamps.com/mp3/ChrisModel18High.mp3


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

My JTM45 regularly puts a big, fat, stupid smile on my face. Mine's a reissue that I've modded so that its circuit is the same as a 60s JTM45 and I'm running KT66s in it. I would only ever sell it to get a real 60's JTM.

What is it specifically about Marshalls that you don't like?


----------



## Shark (Jun 10, 2010)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Interesting that you say "Marshall sound"


Yeah, you'd expect an amp with "Twin" in it's name to sound like, well, like a Twin. But the name is deceiving, because it was really a Marshall kinda sound and nothing like any Fender I've known.

Or did you mean that you don't think Marshall has a consistent sound? I guess that was kinda your point in the beginning?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

It just appears to me that the modern Marshall's don't seem to give people what they are looking for. It always seems to go back to the original models


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> It just appears to me that the modern Marshall's don't seem to give people what they are looking for. It always seems to go back to the original models


Ya I haven't had any luck with anyof the mass market models. Looking forward to trying out some of the hyped signature models, but there's so much to choose from in that price range.

Since they were the de facto amp for most of the metal bands I loved in the 80's, I've come to believe that the big Marshall sound in those days depended on big racks as well. We all had lots of rack mount stuff in those days....not sure Marshalls work as well without them.


----------



## Shark (Jun 10, 2010)

GuitarsCanada said:


> It just appears to me that the modern Marshall's don't seem to give people what they are looking for. It always seems to go back to the original models


Ah, right. Fair enough. I have only played one Marshall recently and it was just that little 5W amp they came out with a year or so ago. I tried it out for a few weeks and then returned it. Didn't like it much, though it's not really the sort of amp they're best known for.


----------



## Pete the Rocker (Nov 3, 2011)

I haven't tried one of the newer "vintage amps" that Marshall offers, but I have heard the huge difference in tone from my 100 Watt JMP Super Lead to the JCM 2000 amps that other guys that I've played with have. I wonder if it's because my old amp is just meat and potaotes compared to todays amps with reverb and channel changing ability. That Marshall of mine is almost 40 years old, and has seen a lot of action. A few years ago I thought about retiring the old amp and getting a newer one for gigs, but I don't to gig much these days so when I do I'll use the tone monster.


----------



## studio66 (Oct 16, 2009)

I've had a Vintage Modern (50W) head and matching cab (425A) since release in '07.
I use it in LDR and have a Tim and an OCD to massage the front end as required and I really do get a vintage inspired tone with modern features.
The amp is known for its HDR...Slash and Robin Trower use it that way but I dont get it...in LDR I can go from SRV to Angus to Bonamssa easily...although these particular speakers,special edition Celestion G12Cs,play a big role.
The amp loves pedals...in front or loop...and you can run your LP or Strat easily from the volume control on the guitar itself.


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

GONE


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Marshall amps got popular from the earliest model in the UK....while the bands were using Big full plexi stacks, most US band were still using small Fender Combo. Hendrix is one of the first American to start using the Marshall Stack and it made a big impression. But it's when Jim Marshall got out of his really bad Distributor deal and that he changed his JMP model to the JCM800 with more bottom end that he was able to get his price down a bit and that model hit North American like a Tsunami...to this day, the Marshall JCM800 model is the amp the most sold in the world by FAR. it defined the tone of guitar in the 80's to this day. 

Plug a Humbucker guitar in a JCM800 straight of with a little OD and it's the definitive marshall tone of a Decade. Still today...the amount of band using it in the studio or even live is crazy.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

the only marshall amp i ever had was a 100w valvestate combo i bought in the 90s. most people don't even consider it a "real" marshall amp. it was ok, but not my fav.


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

No I have not... I've owned several and I have to say I've moved on... just purchased a new Mesa Raod King from L&M in Calgary... very happy with this amp. Eats a bowl or Marshalls with Diezel every morning for breakfast


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

khingpynn said:


> No I have not... I've owned several and I have to say I've moved on... just purchased a new Mesa Raod King from L&M in Calgary... very happy with this amp. Eats a bowl or Marshalls with Diezel every morning for breakfast


Yeah..but comparing a Road King to a Marshall is like comparing a Utility vehicule to a Ferrari....2 complete different horses...


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

99% of marshalls on the market are out of my price range as well as far too loud for me.

I have a class 5 which I really enjoy. I do wish it had a master volume though.


----------



## seadonkey (Feb 9, 2008)

> =...to this day, the Marshall JCM800 model is the amp the most sold in the world by FAR. it defined the tone of guitar in the 80's to this day.


I have to disagree with you on 2 points. Most (famous) bands in the 80's were still playing and recording with Plexi's with a stomp box in front. Like every other decade, during the 80's the JCM800 wasn't thought to be as good as the JMP's, JMP's weren't as good as the Plexi's etc. When the 900 series came out the JCM800 started getting more love. Zakk and Slash helped the JCM800 gain more respect.The JCM2000 DSL series is Marshall's number 1 amp seller of all time.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...my guitarist, rick gunn, left his 1969 jcm800 (which has been modded by both 'shadow', and 'buzzy') in my studio for a couple of weeks.

of course, i turned it on and plugged in.

i'm now seeking professional help.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

seadonkey said:


> The JCM2000 DSL series is Marshall's number 1 amp seller of all time.


Why is this? Is it the model to get in term's of that "Marshall sound"?


----------



## seadonkey (Feb 9, 2008)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Why is this? Is it the model to get in term's of that "Marshall sound"?


I wouldn't put it at the top of the list for "that sound" but I think it was deemed as an improvement over the 900 series and is a very versatile amp. Decent cleans, crunch, high gain etc. Jack of all trades, master of none? The green channel is excellent if you keep the gain down. I don't care for the red channel but to each his own. Marshall has a wide spread of tones. Jtm 45, Bluesbreakers, Plexi's, 800's, Jubilee's etc. Hendrix and Clapton back in the 60's to GaryMoore using the DSL's in the 2000's. All of this is IMHO. Try a YJM100 before you give up on Marshall. Lots of different tones in there at reasonable volume.


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

> Yeah..but comparing a Road King to a Marshall is like comparing a Utility vehicule to a Ferrari....2 complete different horses...


The JCM 2000 is certainly no Ferrari maybe a Hyndai. The high end stopped coming off the line 3 decades ago.

I really like the old classic Marshalls and IMHO the only great sounding current Marshalls are the signature amps like the YJM, Slash, etc... for me the last great Marshall production amps were the early JCM 800's... 81/82 I've owned both but sold them for lack of versitility. Great sounding amps though.
Marshall built a great empire but there are so many other better choices these days.
Just my opinion of course and I know there are guys that love Marshalls because they are "Marshalls" and there are guys that love Marshalls the real deal. I'm the later and I just cannot justify the money to own several... though I'd like to LOL!


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

well.;..we'll have to disagree i guess..i got my info directly from Marshall UK..and everyshow i saw in the Early 80's to mid 90's had JCM800 on stage. every bar band was using them...etc etc. the JCM2000 is Marshall's biggest failiure..and by far it's most sold amps...and tone wise...Worst marshall ever produced..the TSL series that is. DSL was ok.



seadonkey said:


> I have to disagree with you on 2 points. Most (famous) bands in the 80's were still playing and recording with Plexi's with a stomp box in front. Like every other decade, during the 80's the JCM800 wasn't thought to be as good as the JMP's, JMP's weren't as good as the Plexi's etc. When the 900 series came out the JCM800 started getting more love. Zakk and Slash helped the JCM800 gain more respect.The JCM2000 DSL series is Marshall's number 1 amp seller of all time.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I also notice that many of the older JCM800 amps have been modded for one reason or the other


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I also notice that many of the older JCM800 amps have been modded for one reason or the other


yes..in the early 80's...we modded them all basically for extra gain instead of using the noisy Boss Overdrive and Superoverdrive. Worst was the MXR Distortion..man those things were noisy...


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

al3d said:


> yes..in the early 80's...we modded them all basically for extra gain instead of using the noisy Boss Overdrive and Superoverdrive. *Worst was the MXR Distortion..man those things were nois*y...


Yes they were! 

Also, a lot of people were modding to put in FX loops.


----------



## seadonkey (Feb 9, 2008)

JCM800 is not a model of Marahall, it is a series. Which model are we discussing when we say JCM800 has "the tone"? 2203, 2204, 2555, 2550, 1959, 1987, 2205, 2210 etc.


----------



## Destropiate (Jan 17, 2007)

The best Marshall I've owned by far was the 6100 30th Anniversary that I had for about a year. I owned a TSL (which was fairly bland but not as bad as everyone says) a DSL and had an old single channel JCM800 2203 on loan for over a year. The JCM800 was really awesome IF you turned it up loud enough that god could hear it and slammed it with a distortion pedal. Unfortunately once you had it set like that that was it. No versatility whatsoever. For me versatility is king. If I cant foot switch between at least three (clean/R&R/metal) great sounding channels without f**king around with O/D pedals or outboard EQ then that amp is NOT going to work for me. 

The 6100 had 3 awesome channels and unlike the TSL sounded really great. I have never played a Marshall that was so versatile and sounded so good doing so since then. After that I got the Mesa bug and sold it for a Mark III and sold that for the Dual Rectifier I own now. I gotta say that the Dual Rec is the best of them all for me.... but If I ever wanted that Marshall sound I would go looking for a used 6100. If you only need one channel I think the JMP or JCM8OO sound is "the" Marshall sound most people talk about.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

seadonkey said:


> JCM800 is not a model of Marahall, it is a series. Which model are we discussing when we say JCM800 has "the tone"? 2203, 2204, 2555, 2550, 1959, 1987, 2205, 2210 etc.


the early ones...wish are the only one worth mentioning, the 2204 and 2204 circuit really.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

al3d said:


> the early ones...wish are the only one worth mentioning, the 2204 and 2204 circuit really.


Yeah, I'm guilty of this too. When I refer to a JCM800, I always mean either the 2203 or 2204 (thought the original combos were nice too 4010, 4103, 4104).

I wouldn't consider the 1959 and the 1987 as JCM800's, since they were just leftover designs from the JMP era. To me, the JCM800s are the master volume designs.

Although, I've always wanted to try one of the Club and Country amps (4140, 4145). I'm a sucker for Twin-ish amps and one with a Marshall feel would always be near the top of my list. I loved the Traynor YGL3 I had (til my back decided it didn't want to lift it anymore).


----------



## stratman89 (Oct 13, 2008)

I regret ever selling my 70's Mk II 50w full stack, not that I'd gig with it these days.I now have a 1974X and will not part with one. I gig this amp 90% of the time.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Destropiate said:


> The best Marshall I've owned by far was the 6100 30th Anniversary that I had for about a year. I owned a TSL (which was fairly bland but not as bad as everyone says) a DSL and had an old single channel JCM800 2203 on loan for over a year. The JCM800 was really awesome IF you turned it up loud enough that god could hear it and slammed it with a distortion pedal. Unfortunately once you had it set like that that was it. No versatility whatsoever. For me versatility is king. If I cant foot switch between at least three (clean/R&R/metal) great sounding channels without f**king around with O/D pedals or outboard EQ then that amp is NOT going to work for me.
> 
> The 6100 had 3 awesome channels and unlike the TSL sounded really great. I have never played a Marshall that was so versatile and sounded so good doing so since then. After that I got the Mesa bug and sold it for a Mark III and sold that for the Dual Rectifier I own now. I gotta say that the Dual Rec is the best of them all for me.... but If I ever wanted that Marshall sound I would go looking for a used 6100. If you only need one channel I think the JMP or JCM8OO sound is "the" Marshall sound most people talk about.


6100. That's the Johnny A amp of choice isn't it? I almost bought one of those but got scared off by all the knobs.


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

GONE


----------



## Destropiate (Jan 17, 2007)

Sneaky said:


> 6100. That's the Johnny A amp of choice isn't it? I almost bought one of those but got scared off by all the knobs.


I think Satriani used them for awhile too. I was checking prices out last night and they seem to go for around 900 bucks. Anyone wanting a DSL or any of the new channel switchers Marshall is making should check one of these out for that price. I haven't tried the new stuff from Marshall but it smoked the TSL I had.


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I also notice that many of the older JCM800 amps have been modded for one reason or the other


Thats mostly due to wanting more gain at lower volumes, a second "channel" and at times some basic tone sculpting such as changing components in the tone stack to address a specific desire. I have also seen later year JCM 800's modded to earlier 81/82 spec.
I've also seen 81 JCM 800's with origional tubes... some guys wont touch them even if they should 

I'm talking bout the 2104 and the 4104... I 've owned both and for good reason... they are definetly my favorites.


----------



## seadonkey (Feb 9, 2008)

al3d said:


> well.;..we'll have to disagree i guess..i got my info directly from Marshall UK


So did I. On the DSL50 page linked below Marshall states ( in referring to the DSL50 & 100, "it won't surprise you to learn that this dynamic duo of JCM2000 has become the Company's best selling all valve amps to date.


I have several Marshall's including a JCM800 2204 and you'll never hear me argue that DSL's are the end all be all of Marshall but they are a decent channel switching versatile amp and certainly are not Marshall's biggest failure.


http://marshallamps.com/product.asp?productCode=DSL50


I'm going to exit this thread by stating that I don't think there can ever be a unanimous choice of which Marshall has "that tone" as Marshall has had so many great amps,spanning their 50 years. Clapton Fans might say his Bluesbreaker combo back in '66. Zack fans would say 2203. Slash fans might say 2555. EJ fans might say Plexi, Malmsteen would say metal panel JMP50's. Moore fans may say DSL100, Tom Morello fans would say 2205 etc etc etc. I think that's why they remain popular, so many of our heroes play and have recorded with so many of their models.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Of the ones that I have had, the DSL50 was probably the best sounding one, to me at least. But I have never had any of the earlier JCM800 amps to compare it to


----------



## JimiGuy7 (Jan 10, 2008)

I have owned quite a few as well, and i got rid of all of them. Love the 1987x, but just unusable for what I am doing. My JCM800 4104 was the one of best sounding that I have owned, but it did'nt fully it do it for me. I had a horrible relation ship with my DSL50. I just could'nt dig it. I had to go to a clone company to get the Marshall tone I was after, and it is'nt really even a real Marshall design as it is a mix of this and that from other Marshall designs. So, I guess I never did find my Marshall yet.


----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

I'm very surprised that no one has mentioned the 25th Aniversay Silver Jubilee Series. At the time back in the late 80's, I couldn't afford very much, but I managed to scrape together $600.00 for a 2553 50/25 Watt Jubilee head with matching 2 x 12 slant bottom loaded with V-30's. I just couldn't get enough of the tone from that amp! I had nothing to compare it to because it was the only Marshall that I ever tried and once I heard it, I was in Virtual tone heaven, and didn't want to even try anything else! 

Then I got laid off and my wife and my young family were struggling to make ends meet, so I had to let her go. I made a vow that someday that tone would return and I would have a chance to get it back. I have managed to find the 2 x 12 bottom but I'm still on the search for that Magic 2553 head.
It just happens to be that now your lucky to find one, and better be prepared to pay 4 times what I paid back in the 80's. If one comes up for a reasonable price and hasn't been heavily modded(not that it needs to be), I'd snap it up. 

I have to say, that I sure miss that "Old Girl"!


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

This the one?

http://www3.telus.net/bgill1/IMG_0391.JPG


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

I have a `60`s JTM100 that does it for me

never really liked anything past the JCM800


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

that must be a typoÉ they didn`t start making jcm800`s until 1979 or so

hmm I don`t know where that E symbol came from, when I type question mark it comes out on this forum

ÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉ ÉÉ 

É




david henman said:


> ...my guitarist, rick gunn, left his 1969 jcm800 (which has been modded by both 'shadow', and 'buzzy') in my studio for a couple of weeks.
> 
> of course, i turned it on and plugged in.
> 
> i'm now seeking professional help.


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

bolero said:


> that must be a typoÉ they didn`t start making jcm800`s until 1979 or so
> 
> hmm I don`t know where that E symbol came from, when I type question mark it comes out on this forum
> 
> ...


You accidentally hit ctrl-shift at the same time and turned it into a french canadian keyboard.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

haha

???

ÉÉÉ

ÉÉ

??

great...thanks I had no idea WTF was going on...learned something today 

fwiw here's a pic of the amp


----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

WCGill said:


> This the one?
> 
> http://www3.telus.net/bgill1/IMG_0391.JPG


yeah! Thats the one!


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

yes, well, two.

My favorite Marshall is my '84 JCM800 4010 (1x12 combo). It's a 2204 head. The only mod as far as I can remember is to clip the bright cap. However, in the band I seem to need more 'clean' than I get out of this amp. I wish I was still in a band where I could live with Marshall crunch for every song. I love this amp. I like to pull the head (I build a head box), and run it through my old 2x15 Dual Showman JBL cab. 

The Marshall I use the most is less common, a '95 JTM-60 2x12 (622) with the 2x12 extension cab. Great clean channel. I did mod the gain channel with the diode bypass mod. This takes away the '900' fizz, closer to an 800 tone. I also run a small fan in the back, these amps are known to overheat without one. I've owned this amp since new, rarely a problem with it. I run it though a Hotplate. I really like this amp.

The problem when someone talks about Marshall tone, is there are tons of different ones. To me, it means vintage cranked EL34 tone.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

dwagar said:


> yes, well, two.
> 
> My favorite Marshall is my '84 JCM800 4010 (1x12 combo). It's a 2204 head. The only mod as far as I can remember is to clip the bright cap. However, in the band I seem to need more 'clean' than I get out of this amp. I wish I was still in a band where I could live with Marshall crunch for every song. I love this amp. I like to pull the head (I build a head box), and run it through my old 2x15 Dual Showman JBL cab.
> 
> ...


I had a JTM 60 combo way back. That was actually a nice amp now that I think about it


----------



## Capn Rory (Mar 23, 2007)

Who would be the definitive Marshall collector here in Canada? I have a genuine 1968 JMP 50 plexi panel and matching 4 X 12 slant front in RED levant I want to divest myself of. I also am keenly aware of its value and thus, it will probably not be affordable for all but the most discriminating buyer. Hook me up with that feller.


----------



## seadonkey (Feb 9, 2008)

Capn Rory said:


> Who would be the definitive Marshall collector here in Canada? I have a genuine 1968 JMP 50 plexi panel and matching 4 X 12 slant front in RED levant I want to divest myself of. I also am keenly aware of its value and thus, it will probably not be affordable for all but the most discriminating buyer. Hook me up with that feller.


We Want Pics!!!


----------



## JimiGuy7 (Jan 10, 2008)

urko99 said:


> I'm very surprised that no one has mentioned the 25th Aniversay Silver Jubilee Series. At the time back in the late 80's, I couldn't afford very much, but I managed to scrape together $600.00 for a 2553 50/25 Watt Jubilee head with matching 2 x 12 slant bottom loaded with V-30's. I just couldn't get enough of the tone from that amp! I had nothing to compare it to because it was the only Marshall that I ever tried and once I heard it, I was in Virtual tone heaven, and didn't want to even try anything else!
> 
> Then I got laid off and my wife and my young family were struggling to make ends meet, so I had to let her go. I made a vow that someday that tone would return and I would have a chance to get it back. I have managed to find the 2 x 12 bottom but I'm still on the search for that Magic 2553 head.
> It just happens to be that now your lucky to find one, and better be prepared to pay 4 times what I paid back in the 80's. If one comes up for a reasonable price and hasn't been heavily modded(not that it needs to be), I'd snap it up.
> ...


http://ceriatone.com/productSubPages/2250/BS2550.htm

Ceriatone has a 2553 clone for an awesome price.


----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks Jimiguy! Funtionally Correct but I'm looking for the Mini stack Head 2553 head. A great 2nd choice though, Thanks for the sourcing from Ceriatone.


----------



## thehoj (May 12, 2009)

Yup. 1979 JMP 2203. Totally does it for me. I have stopped searching for 'that' amp.

For the longest time I was convinced that I needed a 2 channel amp, 1 channel for clean, 1 for dirty.
But I'm able to set up this amp just right, so that when I have my bridge pickup cranked I get a perfect amount of dirt, and if I back it off just a bit / switch to my neck pickup, it cleans up perfectly for me.
I also hit the front end with a Klon clone if I need just a bit extra.


----------



## djem (Sep 14, 2006)

I play through my 50W JCM900 and Silver Jubilee 2550. Play them thorugh a 4x12 that is loaded with 2 stock Chinese Celestions and 2 WGS British Lead 80's. I get a very good heavy rock tone. I don't use any effects with the exception of a wah used sparingly in some tunes.

One thing I've learned from Marshalls is that they are a unforgiving amp. Meaning that, your playing is out there 'bare naked' and if you screw up, you can really hear it. Much more so than my overdriven Fenders with reverb layered on.

I find that there really is tonal magic with a 'no effect' LP-Marshall combo when a song is played skillfully and with confidence and at a half decent volume. That magic only lasts until I flub some notes -that's when my Marshall lets me know it.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

djem said:


> I play through my 50W JCM900 and Silver Jubilee 2550. Play them thorugh a 4x12 that is loaded with 2 stock Chinese Celestions and 2 WGS British Lead 80's. I get a very good heavy rock tone. I don't use any effects with the exception of a wah used sparingly in some tunes.
> 
> One thing I've learned from Marshalls is that they are a unforgiving amp. Meaning that, your playing is out there 'bare naked' and if you screw up, you can really hear it. Much more so than my overdriven Fenders with reverb layered on.
> 
> I find that there really is tonal magic with a 'no effect' LP-Marshall combo when a song is played skillfully and with confidence and at a half decent volume. That magic only lasts until I flub some notes -that's when my Marshall lets me know it.


I agree. I played my JTM45 last night at rehearsal with my LP and it was just awesome. I leave my JTM45 at the rehearsal space and I have been there in a couple weeks, so I've been mainly playing my Traynor YCS50 at home, which is a really decent amp too, but the feel of the Marshall is just different. There's an immediacy to the interaction between guitar and amp that I don't get with other amps. It's like the two are really working closely together to create music. It's hard to explain without getting into cliches.


----------



## KujaSE (Jul 30, 2006)

I played a DSL100 for a few years -through an 80's JCM800 cab, a Mesa oversized 4x12 and eventually an Orange ppc212- and it always sounded great clean and dirty. I didn't need a hundred watter especially with that much gain on tap so I ended up selling it for a Traynor YRM Reverb Master and didn't look back.


----------



## GUInessTARS (Dec 28, 2007)

I have been a Boogie player for the last ten years, and plan to stay that way, but I was reading this thread and thought of a few players who were able to get some good sounds out of a Marshall. I was thinking of (in no particular order) Eddie, Jimi, Winglway, Angus, Malcolm, Duane, Billy G, Kerry, Jeff B, Eric J and probably some others. I am old and maybe unsophisticated, but I think they just plugged in, turned up and played what they felt. With a Marshall amp, go figure.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Due to less than understanding neighbours my ownership of Marshalls has been limited to combos, so my experiences may differ from the common wisdom. My apologies for not remembering model numbers.

The first was a 100W JMP 112, which wasn't very versatile, the clean tones were bland. The second was a 50W JCM800 212 that was quite fizzy & had an immediate taper to the gain stage (all or nothing). A few yrs ago an 18W HW entered the herd & this one's a keeper: from gorgeous chimey cleans to nasty all at the twist of your guitar's volume pot. Throw in a chewy trem & what's not to love? Rob Fowler was right, I don't miss reverb.

I'd love to compare my first 2 amps to the 18W. Part of the "problem" with them may have been more the Texas Special than the amps themselves as an SRV sig strat was my main/only guitar back then.


----------



## roy ginson (Dec 2, 2011)

My favorite was the JCM900, but that was when I was young enough to carry it!


----------



## djem (Sep 14, 2006)

roy ginson said:


> My favorite was the JCM900, but that was when I was young enough to carry it!


I play my 900 MkIII quite a bit lately. Not sure why people crapped all over them as I found their tone to be great and the gain possibilities were awesome. I think people are now realizing that these were great amps with a modern edge and actually quite simple compared to Marshall's modern line.

The only amp I couldn't connect with was a JCM800 2205. It was a channel switcher that had reverb. I tried for a while, but eventually sold it because I like the tone on my JCM900 MkIII and my Silver Jubilee 2550 much better.

For older Marshall type tone, I rely on my old mid-60's Traynor YBA-1 Bassmates. One is tube rectified and is like a JTM-45 and the other has been modded to a Plexi-type circuit and has an OEI Plexi clone transformer.

Marshalls (and Traynors) are great!


----------



## Destropiate (Jan 17, 2007)

djem said:


> I play my 900 MkIII quite a bit lately. Not sure why people crapped all over them as I found their tone to be great and the gain possibilities were awesome. I think people are now realizing that these were great amps with a modern edge and actually quite simple compared to Marshall's modern line.


I think allot of the scorn for the 900 series comes from the 4500 &4100 Dual Reverbs. I like em just fine for anything but metal but allot of people thought they were "thin" compared to the 800's. Tube purists also hated the fact that they had diode clipping on the lead channel. The MKIII and SL-X versions of the 900 are both really nice sounding amps though and I don't know why anyone would crap on them in particular.


----------



## filmosound (Feb 27, 2006)

*White Crow amp*

I believe this new WHITE CROW amp would be in the same sonic territory that many of you are seeking. It's not a clone of anything, but it does have some of the better Marshall flavours plus more...

http://www.youtube.com/user/MorrisAmplification 

This one here sure sounds like an old Plexi...
[video=youtube_share;hDQCDyibSPw]http://youtu.be/hDQCDyibSPw[/video]

Then more modern Marshall here...
[video=youtube_share;Dcs46NJ3P0w]http://youtu.be/Dcs46NJ3P0w[/video]


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

seadonkey said:


> JCM800 is not a model of Marahall, it is a series. Which model are we discussing when we say JCM800 has "the tone"? 2203, 2204, 2555, 2550, 1959, 1987, 2205, 2210 etc.


this is a good point


----------



## deadear (Nov 24, 2011)

8080 vavestate. classic styling and it does the job well.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

deadear said:


> 8080 vavestate. classic styling and it does the job well.


I have one of those sitting in my scrap heap. I am thinking about just giving it away. Nobody will buy it


----------



## deadear (Nov 24, 2011)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I have one of those sitting in my scrap heap. I am thinking about just giving it away. Nobody will buy it


 Must be the one that is allways in the ST. Catherine kijiji adds for $200. Humm it might be worth the $20 bucks gas to come and get.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

deadear said:


> Must be the one that is allways in the ST. Catherine kijiji adds for $200. Humm it might be worth the $20 bucks gas to come and get.


Nope, but I seen that one. Its not around anymore. I did list it about 5-6 months ago, no takers so I put it back in the closet.


----------



## deadear (Nov 24, 2011)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Nope, but I seen that one. Its not around anymore. I did list it about 5-6 months ago, no takers so I put it back in the closet.


Run it again everyone has got there Christmas money to blow whether they need it or not.


----------



## xbolt (Jan 1, 2008)

I'm pretty happy with my 2203..


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Yes i did..but it's a Fargen marshall clone this time.. a few little VERY nice features that old marshall lack..made this one perfect for me..


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

I use a Vintage Modern 2466 (100W) head and 1960BX cab and it's the Marshall for me. I LOVE this amp.


----------

